# Using a buster collar/cone after surgery



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi

My dog was castrated yesterday morning. The vet gave us a buster collar but said we only needed to use it if he was excessively licking or biting his stitches - otherwise just keep an eye on him.

We have been keeping him under close supervision and so far he has hardly bothered with the stitches at all which has surprised me a bit. He has had the odd lick and we have stopped him but thats all. The area does look quite red though.

Being new to this I am a bit concerned about overnight tonight when we leave him alone. Last night he ended up sleeping on our bed which I know probably wasnt very sensible but he was very restless and wouldnt settle alone. 

I am concerned that if we put the collar on he wont settle but if we dont put it on he might bite his stitches. Would love some advice!


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Its personal choice, ive never used a buster collar as mine didnt bother with their stitches. I gave kong and they settle with that. 

It may be worth putting it on though because you dont want him aggrevating it. But you know your dog best so if you think he will settle and not touch them then dont put it on, if your worried then pop it on.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

My babe was castrated 10 days ago. He had a cloud collar but we had it on for about 20 mins...he didn't lick or chew. we kept it out to threaten but wasn't needed. He did however have dissolving stitches which was brilliant! 

Now just waiting for the changes...but wonder if a weimie ever calms down


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Benji was castrated a few weeks ago and I had every intention of making him wear the collar, as I was paranoid about him licking and getting an infection or pulling the stitches out. However, at bedtime he absolutely _howled_ the place down until I took it off, so off it stayed!!! 

Fortunately he didn't bother with the wound and it healed really quickly!

I think it's one of those things where you just have to wait and see how your dog is with it. I've seen some really nasty, sore wounds where the owner hasn't used the collar and the dog has licked.... but if yours isn't interested in the wound then you won't need to bother with the collar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

I've had to use a collar in the past and to be honest even with the dog that didn't seem interested in his incision I put the collar on when I wasn't able to fully supervise, as even though they might not like it ( so long as they are not histerical) it's better than risking opening the incision and or getting an infection. With the one dog who was histerical about a collar I slept on the couch in the lounge with him to make sure no licking or knibbling occurred.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

When Izzy was spayed we didn't bother with the buster collar, the vets isn't far so decided we can pop to get one if needed. She never once tried to bother her stitches. The first 2 nights the OH slept on the sofa with her in her crate in the living room so he could keep an eye on her, after that we went back to normal. Luckily her stitches were buried and dissolvable so there was nothing above the skin to catch on anything or irritate!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I avoid the bloody things like the plague unless there's no way around it. None of mine have worn them after being neutered, none of them have bothered about the stitches though. Spencer wore one when he had a hotspot he wouldn't leave alone and he was a freaking nightmare! Rupert actually found he could bend the collar back by pressing it against things and then contort himself to lick the area he wanted to lick :mad2:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Breeze was terrified of the cone we put on her after her spay so we left it off and initially she seemed uninterested in her stitches... until she was left unattended for less than half an hour and plucked most of them out 
Fortunately she waited a day or 2 before doing so and the wound didn't open! Our collie did the same after having a tumor removed and did end up re-opening the wound.
We now have a comfy collar in case it's needed by either dog in the future, she tolerates it very well: Comfy Collars for Cats and Dogs

If he's not too troubled by the cone I'd be inclined to leave it off until he's unsupervised, just in case he nibbles at the stitches, easy for him to make it sorer if he does get at them. Doesn't have to be on for long


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We had a little test run with the Buster Collar and Bertie really was not happy with it. There is no way he is going to settle to go to sleep with it on and he hasnt touched the stitches since I posted earlier so we are going to leave it off. If he doesnt settle tonight he is going in the crate!

We have to go out tomorrow morning so my parents are going to look after him just in case.

If our vets had sold those comfy collars I would have bought one but its too late now.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Just for your info...my pooch can get around all the collars if needed for his body...we used for an eye issue and he found it more difficult. Saying that he is more stressed with than without so have kept off where possible with no I'll effects. I have kept my kong cloud until next time


----------

